# Caber vs. Prami



## jSalud (Aug 21, 2014)

Deciding between which compound to use for prolactin control Caber or Prami. How effective is one compound compared to the other? Sexual benefits better with one or anther? Someone did mention they preceded Prami on Tren because it helped them sleep. Thoughts and input appreciated.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 21, 2014)

Prami made me sick as hell. I like caber.


----------



## deadlift666 (Aug 21, 2014)

Even when I ramped up slowly, prami made me feel terrible all day long. I've never used caber. But I've had only unfavorable experiences with prami, and from what I read that is rather common.


----------



## DF (Aug 21, 2014)

Prami can make you very ill.  If your going to try that you need to start with a very low dose & work up.  Shit made me puke my guts out.


----------



## jSalud (Aug 21, 2014)

Hmm overwhelming majority tends to lean towards Caber...


----------



## deadlift666 (Aug 21, 2014)

My brother gets prescribed a therapeutic dose of caber and has had no issues at all. Not sure the dose exactly.


----------



## goodfella (Aug 21, 2014)

Caber is great, works for lactin sides and makes you blow huge orgasmic fatter loads each time!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 21, 2014)

Prami does more and with ramping and taking it with dietary fat before bed I get no negative sides.


----------



## MustangDX (Aug 21, 2014)

I take Prami in pill form and I've had no issues. I take 0.5mgs/ED while I'm on Tren before I go to sleep with food. The only sides I might get from it are night sweats and increased libido but that is also from the Tren. I used to take Prami in liquid form as well and didn't have any issues minus what I said above. Liquid wise, I started low at .15mgs/ED and worked my way up slowly to 0.5mgs/ED.

If you decide to go with caber, make sure it's in pill form because it's unstable and worthless in liquid form. Take 0.5mgs/2xWeek(Mon&Thurs).


----------



## jSalud (Aug 21, 2014)

Due to the sides I think I might order some Caber instead. First time running Tren and I don't want to leave any bases uncovered. Unfortunately my source for Caber is in the UK but looks like it is legit. If it doesn't pan out I'll go with. RUI's Prami.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 22, 2014)

Ive never used Caber but  have use prami from ADC before. I had fake deca buuuut the prami did work as advertised in different mechanisms which led me to believe its legitimacy. I have slight RLS and it works like a charm on that. Never made me sick either. Ever. Ive taken it at all times of the day and night. Empty stomach and full. Nothing for me in the sickness area.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 22, 2014)

Neither. They are completely unnecessary. Run aromasin to at whatever dose needed to control e2. Get bloodwork on cycle. If your e2 stays in check you will never need a DA. A lot of broscience behind the use of these drugs.

If you must have it on hand go with the caber. Works better than viagra and reduces the refractory period.


----------



## jSalud (Aug 22, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Neither. They are completely unnecessary. Run aromasin to at whatever dose needed to control e2. Get bloodwork on cycle. If your e2 stays in check you will never need a DA. A lot of broscience behind the use of these drugs.
> 
> If you must have it on hand go with the caber. Works better than viagra and reduces the refractory period.



Blood work is a must as always. Thank you for your input everyone. I did order some Caber from the UK in case I do end up needing to use it. If anything I might just use the caber during the Vegas vacation my wife and I are going on in a month or so!


----------

